# Frage zu Boxenkabel



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2009)

Hi,
ich brauch für meine Lautsprecher neue Kabel da meine alten in meiner neuen Wohnung nicht mehr so ganz reichen.
Jetzt gibt es ja Lautsprecherkabel mit unterschiedlichen Widerständen und was weiß ich noch  . Woher weiß ich den welche Kabel ich brauche?
Meine alten Kabel hatte ich mir damals eigentlich ohne groß nachzudenken von den Boxen die ich davor hatte genommen.

Wäre nett wenn mich diesbezüglich eine/r aufklären könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (11. März 2009)

Grundsätzlich : 
Je länger desto höher der Querschnitt. 
und
Große Power, dicke Leitung.

Wenn Du mal nach Boxenkabeln schaust, wirst Du  bei den Audiophilen allerhand mysteriöse Ideen und Formeln finden..
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-35-5846.html oder http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/was-sind-die-besten-boxenkabel

Greif zu 2,5mm² Litzen, das ist für den Normalhaushalt mehr als ausreichend.

mfg chmee


----------

